# Not-So-Lame Halloween Party songs to rock out to



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

you could have posted these to the index of songs post. We're starting a list over there. But yeah, those are some good tunes to rock out to!


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

Aw crap, I got super excited, thought you had them available for download. Great list I'm working on a similar one myself.


----------

